# so angry , birth mum is pregnant AGAIN !!!



## noshowjo

hi ladies , 
some of you know my story , but if you dont just a quick one , i am a foster carer to 2 girls who have been with me for 2 1/2 years , 
they where a sibling group of 4 all placed in care , 
2 with me and 2 with another carer .
then birth mum got pegnant with another baby , who was instantly put on child protection list , as she just has bad history ect . 
now my youngest one getting adopted so our 2 other siblings because birth mum said she would not be able to ever care for them even tho she had another baby after wards , ( which was allowed to stay with her )
well now she is preggo again ,!!! 6 kids 4 different dads , 4 in care 3 to be adopted , i mean ffs im so angry at her , how on earth our these kids gonna feel when they grow up and see she didnt try for them but yet went on to have 2 more , just a joke the whole system is a joke , !!!
oh and the court case which was to decide the fate of these poor kids has had to be put back now so she can have time to have baby , which leaves the kids in the care system for longer , :growlmad:


----------



## Megsmumma

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:it sucks beyond anything we ttc for 6 years and were desperate to adopt or foster thank you for doing what you do :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hugs hon. I hate seeing court cases being drug out so that mother's can have babies. I don't think the permanency for the other children should be sacrificed for the simplicity of the court case, the workers, or anyone else. Please understand how much respect I have for you as a foster parent. Foster parents do so much for the children in thier care and put up with a lot from the system that is supposed to be protecting and looking out for the best interests of the children involved.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: what she is doing is awful! but i dont think the different dad thing is bad tho(mind im sure they are all bad people too :haha:) me ,my brother, and sister have different dads (But my mom is wonderful caring mother)
anyway, good job to you for being a foster parent!!


----------



## BobDog

i'm stuck for words! we have just started our adoption process and it frustrates me when the people who are unable to care for the children they bring into the world are still allowed to do so. i'm not saying "neuter" these people, but come on. something has to be done. there are various methods of contraception. there's the usual pill and condoms, but there is also the coil, the implant and the injection that can be easily managed. 

i have huge respect for foster carers. we thought about going into foster care, but then when we thought about bonding and nurturing these kids then having to say goodbye, seems so heartbreaking. 

:hugs: for you and your family.


----------

